# EDC Las Vegas......NEVER AGAIN!!!



## tankinbarber (May 18, 2019)

Hey Guys,

New to the forum but not a new driver. I have to say I am probably going to get kicked off both Lyft and Uber because I am refusing to drive anyone to EDC. I gave two rides. one for Lyft and one for Uber tonight from central strip to EDC. Each ride was approximately 2 hours from pick up to drop off. It took me an additional hour to get out of the area and back to the strip. Each Ride was $27 dollars without tip. Thats 3 hours for 27$!!!!! I make $25 an hour on average working the city without 400,000 people in it for a dumb event where I am more likely to get hit by someone on the road under the influence and a passenger puking in my car.

What in gods name is Uber/Lyft doing with our pay rates! Definitely not thinking about drivers.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't understand how events are profitable anywhere. Traffic is worse, and how many people can you get into the event before it starts, and out again after? I don't do them ever.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

With the changes to surge, it's not worth driving ANY events anymore. I'd have though that all drivers figured that out already. All you're doing is sitting in traffic for hours, burning gas, for ____ cents per minute. If you really need to work, maybe shake it up a bit and try driving a different area of town. 

As far as getting kicked off the platforms, you have to try really hard to have that happen. If I've survived for years doing the shit I do, anyone should be able to. Remember... DECLINE is your friend. (and if you accidentally accept a bad ping on occasion, cancelling works too as long as you keep it below like 10%)


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just Say No to large venues and special events.

Without a surge multiplier, it's just not worth the aggravation.

The traffic is tightly controlled and moves at a snail's pace, the passengers are often rowdy and desperate to find a restroom.

Pax are either going to the local transit station (just outside of the surge zone), or all the way to Timbuktu, to leave you sitting in the middle of nowhere in the middle of the night.

In a different era, the "surge" amounts now being offered to deal with the clusterf##k, would have been viewed as a crappy tip.

There is enough regular business out in the neighborhoods, where the people are oblivious to the special event, and life proceeds normally - there is no need to bother with surge zones or crowds.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> I don't understand how events are profitable anywhere. Traffic is worse, and how many people can you get into the event before it starts, and out again after? I don't do them ever.


How do you NOT? Do you cancel the ride or not work during events?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

tankinbarber said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New to the forum but not a new driver. I have to say I am probably going to get kicked off both Lyft and Uber because I am refusing to drive anyone to EDC. I gave two rides. one for Lyft and one for Uber tonight from central strip to EDC. Each ride was approximately 2 hours from pick up to drop off. It took me an additional hour to get out of the area and back to the strip. Each Ride was $27 dollars without tip. Thats 3 hours for 27$!!!!! I make $25 an hour on average working the city without 400,000 people in it for a dumb event where I am more likely to get hit by someone on the road under the influence and a passenger puking in my car.
> 
> What in gods name is Uber/Lyft doing with our pay rates! Definitely not thinking about drivers.


I cancelled 3 Lyft rides that were going to EDC, and I am still active. They won't kick you off the platform.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

tankinbarber said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New to the forum but not a new driver. I have to say I am probably going to get kicked off both Lyft and Uber because I am refusing to drive anyone to EDC. I gave two rides. one for Lyft and one for Uber tonight from central strip to EDC. Each ride was approximately 2 hours from pick up to drop off. It took me an additional hour to get out of the area and back to the strip. Each Ride was $27 dollars without tip. Thats 3 hours for 27$!!!!! I make $25 an hour on average working the city without 400,000 people in it for a dumb event where I am more likely to get hit by someone on the road under the influence and a passenger puking in my car.
> 
> What in gods name is Uber/Lyft doing with our pay rates! Definitely not thinking about drivers.


This is why the drivers on the Las Vegas forum were saying they won't work this weekend. The big problem is, there are a lot of these kids staying at Airbnb's too, so even off strip, you're likely to get rides to EDC. Try starting a trip out there from the southwest, when the 215, summerlin pkwy and the 95 are all backed up, before you even get to the 15.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Even he in little old Raleigh, I won't go to our arena after an event. $20 for 55 minutes of my time just isn't worth it. There are however easy to many ants who will sto I typically head down town to get away from venue and can usually get a surge there.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

As a Lyft driver, I too refuse to do trips to the stadiums, race track, concerts ect, but as a private livery service I love em. My minimum charter rate for these types of events is 3 hours, @ $60hour if its day time, $75 hour if it's night time. I figure 1 hour to get into to the event, then I comeback an hour before event ends, get into parking area/taxi/limo line and 2 hours to get out of event.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I avoid events. All of them. Sitting in traffic, trying to locate your pax, sitting in traffic to get out. Not for what Lyft pays.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Here in KC I use to do our outside Amphitheater, and it was a money maker. Back a couple years ago it would surge up to 5/6 times. It was in the middle of no where, and people rely on Uber/Lyft/taxis. Now the 2/3.00 bucks offered is laughable. It was around 100-150 a ride and could sometimes get in 3 rides. So, I guess I'm comparing 60.00 to 400.00. people are usually stuck for hours because Uber/Lyft have made this a joke. I stopped driving a year ago.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Authority said:


> How do you NOT? Do you cancel the ride or not work during events?


Mostly, you just stay away from the venue, and decline any trips that are at the venue. Or, yeah, take the night off.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> I don't understand how events are profitable anywhere. Traffic is worse, and how many people can you get into the event before it starts, and out again after? I don't do them ever.


I always said the same thing to myself, you're betting on $5 extra for a hell of a headache. Stopped doing events in busy downtowns once it hit me.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Jamie Vegas said:


>


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Jamie Vegas said:


> View attachment 321418
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbc6120 (Mar 22, 2019)

I got a lesson from CES.. 
Traffic. Traffic.. stay home drink a beer and good meal .. it is better


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ignore events to survive in this gig.

I don't do sports, concerts, trade shows, or anything else.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tankinbarber said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New to the forum but not a new driver. I have to say I am probably going to get kicked off both Lyft and Uber because I am refusing to drive anyone to EDC. I gave two rides. one for Lyft and one for Uber tonight from central strip to EDC. Each ride was approximately 2 hours from pick up to drop off. It took me an additional hour to get out of the area and back to the strip. Each Ride was $27 dollars without tip. Thats 3 hours for 27$!!!!! I make $25 an hour on average working the city without 400,000 people in it for a dumb event where I am more likely to get hit by someone on the road under the influence and a passenger puking in my car.
> 
> What in gods name is Uber/Lyft doing with our pay rates! Definitely not thinking about drivers.


letd see the ride receipt detail

im havin a hard time believing you drove for 2 hours and made only $27 on the ride


----------



## tankinbarber (May 18, 2019)

whats worst the fact your don't believe me or the fact it really happened! lol

Keep in mind the ride was 1 hr and 23 mins and it took me an hour to get out of the event.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2016)

I avoid events like the plague! Actually it is a plague....You move like the speed of a snail...your pax or rowdy and loud....and all you can think about is how the hell you are going to get out of this mess and pee somewhere!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

tankinbarber said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> New to the forum but not a new driver. I have to say I am probably going to get kicked off both Lyft and Uber because I am refusing to drive anyone to EDC. I gave two rides. one for Lyft and one for Uber tonight from central strip to EDC. Each ride was approximately 2 hours from pick up to drop off. It took me an additional hour to get out of the area and back to the strip. Each Ride was $27 dollars without tip. Thats 3 hours for 27$!!!!! I make $25 an hour on average working the city without 400,000 people in it for a dumb event where I am more likely to get hit by someone on the road under the influence and a passenger puking in my car.
> 
> What in gods name is Uber/Lyft doing with our pay rates! Definitely not thinking about drivers.


EDC is only good for pickup not drop off. See EDC as destination, cancel. When it ends, go get the $23 surge on Uber.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> EDC is only good for pickup not drop off. See EDC as destination, cancel. When it ends, go get the $23 surge on Uber.


----------



## Aloha Time (May 4, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> letd see the ride receipt detail
> 
> im havin a hard time believing you drove for 2 hours and made only $27 on the ride


I drove almost 1.5 hours and got to gate 10 lane 6 and the rider cancelled on me. This was just as EDC was letting out so there was no way for me to redirect myself for another ride. They (concert police) were directing traffic to Las Vegas Blvd. They were not having any turn arounds. Or, at least that is what I witnessed when a taxi tried to turn right instead of left. I decided to just get the hell out of Dodge and grab me some breakfast. On the bright side, I got to listen to my 80s mix on my way to EDC, received my cancellation fee which covered my gas there, and had the best front seat in viewing some pretty funky EDC outfits/costumes. Such is life.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Aloha Time said:


> I drove almost 1.5 hours and got to gate 10 lane 6 and the rider cancelled on me. This was just as EDC was letting out so there was no way for me to redirect myself for another ride. They (concert police) were directing traffic to Las Vegas Blvd. They were not having any turn arounds. Or, at least that is what I witnessed when a taxi tried to turn right instead of left. I decided to just get the hell out of Dodge and grab me some breakfast. On the bright side, I got to listen to my 80s mix on my way to EDC, received my cancellation fee which covered my gas there, and had the best front seat in viewing some pretty funky EDC outfits/costumes. Such is life.


OP said each actual ride itself was 2 hours


----------

